# Texans can take off there front license plate Jan 1, 2012



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Our law makers screwed up while passing hundreds of new laws this past session and deleted the front plate required language. It will be at least two years before the can chose to fix it. One option the state has is to start issuing just one plate & save money in these hard economic times. We will see. Corvette and Camaro drivers are jumping for joy as front plates look like poop on those cars!

http://warondriving.com/post/13838752373/texas-gaffe-means-no-license-plate-no-problem


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Why would I want to take the front plate off of my truck ? It's not bothering me....


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Why would I want to take the front plate off of my truck ? It's not bothering me....


That might have something to do with it sitting on blocks in front of your triple wide, and the postman using the plate as your address.:slimer:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Good, finally. Now I will be legal.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Why would I want to take the front plate off of my truck ? It's not bothering me....


don't the cops use it as a target for lazer radar?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> don't the cops use it as a target for lazer radar?


LOL, that is a mighty small target! A moving vehicle is large enough.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Why not take off both plates

WarOnDriving.com writers, editors and affiliates do not condone dangerous driving or breaking traffic laws, however it is well within your right in the state of Texas to dismount your license plates from the outside of your vehicle and keep it somewhere inside, such as the cargo area.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Why not take off both plates
> 
> WarOnDriving.com writers, editors and affiliates do not condone dangerous driving or breaking traffic laws, however it is well within your right in the state of Texas to dismount your license plates from the outside of your vehicle and keep it somewhere inside, such as the cargo area.


Right? This site is leading people wrong. Now the plate will be obscured and in violation. If you ain't got nothin to hide leave 'em up. I like the idea if my truck gets stolen it'll be easier to find. Interesting about the front LP, haven't heard of that yet.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> don't the cops use it as a target for lazer radar?


Even without a front plate, most vehicles can be lidared at over 2000 ft.
BTW, lidar has no judicial notice in Texas. There was a Kustom Prolaser 3 only case but it got trumped by a higher court ruling. This means if you pay your cards right in court, the lidar evidence gets tossed every time...but you have to ask. Don't ask & the lidar evidence will be used against you.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WHAT!!!! I literally just drilled 2 giant holes in my front lower bumper last Sunday after catching flack from a local sheriff deputy.

My new truck didnt come with mounting holes for a bracket and Ive been riding it that way for 9 months....

MUTHA!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

House Bill 2357 was intended as a non-controversial 234-page update to existing law. It passed the state House on May 29 voted 139-6 and the state Senate 31-0, receiving the signature of Governor Rick Perry (R) on June 17.

"The motor vehicle statutes were codified in 1995, but there has not been a complete reorganization of substance since before that time," Representative Joseph Pickett (D-El Paso) wrote in his justification of the legislation. "This bill directly addresses the problem of the statutes being outdated in regard to automation and organization."

As part of the update, the new law deleted the license plate statute, returning parts of it to Section 502.473 and 504.943. In moving around the legal language, the bill went through the entire legislative process without anybody noticing that a key line was deleted without providing a replacement: "An offense under this section is a misdemeanor punishable by a fine not to exceed $200."

Without the line, it is not clear whether police officers or courts would have the authority to impose a punishment on drivers who chose not to display license plates or registration stickers, especially in jurisdictions that still use red light cameras. Driving with a false or altered plate remains a misdemeanor, however. Lawmakers will not have a chance to remedy their mistake until January 8, 2013 when the legislature reconvenes, unless Governor Perry calls a special session specifically to address the license plate issue.

A copy of the legislation as enacted is available in a 650k PDF file at the source link below.

Source: House Bill 2357 (Texas Legislature, 6/17/2011)


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sure my tundra will be more air dynamic and I will prob get .004 tenths of a mile per gallon lol, but I will still leave mine on, there are a lot of board cops out there, I don't wanna give them a reason to stop me


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds good and all but I know I won't get past picking up the screwdriver before I decide I've got better things to mess with.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Won Hunglo said:


> "...Corvette and Camaro drivers are jumping for joy as front plates look like poop on those cars!..."


How could they jump for joy? They would fall over. Their big heads make them top-heavy.

The three C's---Corvette, Camaro, Cialis.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I'm confused*

why does anybody care about this...... what am I missing? It's a piece of sheet metal on the front of your vehicle, with numbers and letters on it. What's the big deal - why do we need a law making it legal to not have one or have one? Again, who tf cares? I must be missing something but cannot figure out what it is .....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> why does anybody care about this...... what am I missing? It's a piece of sheet metal on the front of your vehicle, with numbers and letters on it. What's the big deal - why do we need a law making it legal to not have one or have one? Again, who tf cares? I must be missing something but cannot figure out what it is .....


many cars do not look good with them and the cars were not made to hold them....and I'm not talking high dollar cars

less items to make
less items for someone to steal
1 less item to worry about

really seems there are people who don't care one way or the other and people who would rather not have to drill holes in their cars, and put on some bracket to hold the plate

I can see the pro side to having them.
Leo's id cars faster
Amber alerts


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

bill said:


> many cars do not look good with them and the cars were not made to hold them....and I'm not talking high dollar cars
> 
> less items to make
> less items for someone to steal
> ...


You forgot "giving them a reason to pull you over"


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

So to sumarize, it is still against the law to drive without a front plate, but courts just can't/won't punish because of the absent details of punishment. Correct?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

First, as I read the law, it doesn't say anything about the front plate. It says there is no penalty for displaying any plates.

Secondly, Texas is one of the very few states in the country that still requires a front plate. It's a waste of tax money.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

send all unwanted plates my way. I have several hundred and looking for more. I got plans. You have my word that I will not rob the local bank with your plate on my truck.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

bigfost said:


> "...Secondly, Texas is one of the very few states in the country that still requires a front plate. It's a waste of tax money.


Actually, 31 states require a front plate.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The cops will hate this. Now they have to turn around and follow you, to run your plate on the computer. They'd rather have 2-foot letters down the side of your vehicle like a shrimpboat...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to hate this law back when I had a Trans Am, but now with the truck I don't care.
I just liked the bird on the front. Only got pulled over twice, and got warnings both times for it.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> why does anybody care about this...... what am I missing? It's a piece of sheet metal on the front of your vehicle, with numbers and letters on it. What's the big deal - why do we need a law making it legal to not have one or have one? Again, who tf cares? I must be missing something but cannot figure out what it is .....


I want to put my custom Houston Texans logo license plate on the front. Or maybe I will go with the Obama Sucks one. So many choices now to speak my mind on the front license plate.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Now if I can just FIND the license plate cover for my wife's Firebird, I will put it back on. The car looks much better with it. It makes no difference on my truck so it will stay.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I owned a Saleen Mustang & a Plymouth Prowler back in the good times. Neither came with mounting options, unless you drilled you own holes. Of course, they were never daily drivers, but I only got pulled over for once no front plate. That one time I did, in Pearland, they 1st said that is why they pulled me over, but then admitted they really just wanted to look at the car. Wound up with 3 cop cars around me. They were all "car" guys. Probably looked strange to people passing by, to see my Saleen pulled over, with the hood up, 3 cop cars, & all of us laughing & talking.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I got a front cover for '01 Trans-Am WS6 for sale. White. Any offers?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Let me 'splain with a picture*



Hevy Dee said:


> why does anybody care about this...... what am I missing? It's a piece of sheet metal on the front of your vehicle, with numbers and letters on it. What's the big deal - why do we need a law making it legal to not have one or have one? Again, who tf cares? I must be missing something but cannot figure out what it is .....


On a SUV or Pickup truck with a nice flat place for the front plate, no problem. But on a sporty car they look like heck....when you see a marketing picture of a new sporty car...it never has the front plate..so you can see the great front end and grill styling. I used to have a Miata...loved....the front plate was a PITA. Here are ad pictures for the newest Miata and Corvette. I think even you will say: Where would you put a plate?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't have a front bumper on my jeep so the front plate is zipped tied to the front bumper support. I wouldn't mind losing the front pate so I like this mistake. I can cut the zip ties!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure City of Houston has a municipal law requiring a front license plate..

a


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I'm pretty sure City of Houston has a municipal law requiring a front license plate..
> 
> a


 state overrides city, fed overrides state.. least that is what I keep hearing on the immigration debate.. why knot license plates too?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I dunno. I got a ticket for a cracked windshield in COH and tried to fight it after finding out there is no state law or requirement..
I didn't win..

a


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I dunno. I got a ticket for a cracked windshield in COH and tried to fight it after finding out there is no state law or requirement..
> I didn't win..
> 
> a


that's the key.. there is no state law saying it is OK..  with the license plate, there is? or was it all deleted? or does it say has to be one on back to be legal? I'm confused.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i didn't have a front license plate on my truck for about 10 years and never had a problem. then, one day, some little dip**** pulled me over and said i had to have one.

with the new omission in the law i may take it off again, but i'm probably way to busy (lazy) to do that.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We need some yeller 2Cool plates so we'll know each other on the sand.  :cheers:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

24Buds, are ya eating em?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> ...*Corvette and Camaro drivers are jumping for joy...*


Jeep drivers too. I actually had to make a metal plate to back my front LP so that it doesn'g get ripped off anymore while mowing down yaupon thickets.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have several trucks, each time anyone of them gets bumped, touched, or in a small accident the darn thing falls off. So yes I am glad the plate issue for me can go away.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bill said:


> I can see the pro side to having them.
> Leo's id cars faster
> Amber alerts


Whoa look, someone who doesn't blindly follow the lead and exclaim how stupid front plates are.

There's several good reasons to have one.

And the statute looks the same to me as it always has:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If they give you two plates put them on.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Could care less on my truck, on my jeep I spent a heck of a lot of time trying to figure out where to put the thing after I built a bumper..


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I like personalized plates anyways you can buy em around town


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Scofflaws are scofflaws. No different than folks falsely using handicapped placards, violating HOV rules, having extreme dark tints on their windows, violating HOA standards (which they agreed to), etc....--they always try to justify their actions.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

FYI

State is now only issuing one plate for now for antique autos. (Over 25 years old) Check out the note in the instuctions: "Only one plate will be issued." Any car 1986 or older can get around the old law already per the state. No need to wait until January 1, 2012.

http://www.txdot.gov/txdoteforms/Ge...eportError.jsp&configFile=WFServletConfig.xml


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

So what's the verdict? Am I legal or not?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a call into a good buddy of mine who is a Constable and works courts for the JP in my area in Montgomery County. He does work highway but not often and he has not heard this but he said he has not taken his update class. He is calling the JP clerk right now and will shoot me a text back to let me know and I will update yall. 

He said the clerks are the first ones to hear about new laws so they can inform the JP so that he is aware of any changes if someone comes in to fight a ticket. Should hear something shortly.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I have taken update class and news to me. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> FYI
> 
> State is now only issuing one plate for now for antique autos. (Over 25 years old) Check out the note in the instuctions: "Only one plate will be issued." Any car 1986 or older can get around the old law already per the state. No need to wait until January 1, 2012.
> 
> http://www.txdot.gov/txdoteforms/Ge...eportError.jsp&configFile=WFServletConfig.xml


You didn't read the fine print - I wanted them for my '77 MGB because they are cheaper, but antique car plates can only be used on a car when:

... the vehicle is a collector's item that will be used solely for exhibition, club activities, parades, and other functions of public interest .... vehicle will not be used for regular transportation except when routine maintenance is needed. The vehicle will not carry advertising.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is the exact response from the JP's office:

Per Attourney General ruling its up to the Judge or Prosecutor to dismiss if they choose to. Peace officers can still make traffic stops and write citations if they choose to. It is not as cut and dry as it seems. It is included in another part of the legislation.

Basically if you know the judge or want to take a chance and fight it go for it....if you don't want to give a LEO a reason to pull you over and waste your time fighting it then keep it on!


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a heads up-On 1/03/12 my son was stopped by City of Houston for running a red light, he also received a ticket for no front license plate. 
The license plate was in the window on the front dash due to a custom bumper, but that was a no-go from the officer.

He deserved the red light ticket. And if you ask me, the no license plate one was just a money maker for the city. Total cost $344 (red light $237,license plate $107). Lots of money for a broke college student to come with.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm..........maybe I should take the cover back off. It sure makes the front end look better though.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds said:


> send all unwanted plates my way. I have several hundred and looking for more. I got plans. You have my word that I will not rob the local bank with your plate on my truck.





Danny Jansen said:


> 24Buds, are ya eating em?


 I won't eat them. I will take any old plates off your hands if ya want:doowapsta


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Wish I could take mine off. Not that I care about the looks, but I travel through LA several times a month for work. LA doesn't issue front plates and when the police see the front plate it's easy pickens. I swear they love to write tickets to Texas folks. In over six years of running back and forth the only ticket I got was 37 in a 35. Just want to thank the fine officers in Golden Meadows for keeping lunatic drivers like me at a safe speed. My only ticket in the last 10 years. I saved the ticket for laughs and I'd scan it for all to see, but it's at home.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

drove thru some flooded houston street and bent my plate up 90 degrees (a few weekss ago). i removed the plate and the next day got a warning issued by a highway patrol. i asked if this law was in effect and he said he never heard of it so i'm lucky to get only a warning. i bought a new bracket, straighten the old plate .. re-attached.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Texxmark, was that Golden Meadow ticket recent? They were doing that back in the early '80s, that was THE speedtrap when we went to Fouchaun and Grand Isle.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

FISHTEXX said:


> Texxmark, was that Golden Meadow ticket recent? They were doing that back in the early '80s, that was THE speedtrap when we went to Fouchaun and Grand Isle.


About 4 years ago. It was before the toll bridge opened up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I don't know about the rest of you, but giving the cops anything to stop me for, I can live without. It's like that ridiculous $15 sticker required on boats that have heads. It's the biggest joke out there, but for $15, the cops can pass on by me and stop the next yahoo. My old '79 truck has an antique plate, and they have never required a front one. As far as "routine maintenance" goes, it's never come up (and I have never heard of anyone getting pulled over for it), but answer to that would be I was on the way to Autozone for oil.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I will be leaving mine on,, not worth the hassle, Its just like any new DOT laws, some cops know about em and some dont, even if it happened to be legal, who wants to take the time and hassle to fight a ticket... not me


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

yea, the ticket part sucks, but even getting stopped sucks. LC stopped me because my inspection sticker was too far from my registration sticker. They won't get me for that one again, either. I didn't get a ticket or even written up, but getting stopped at my age is for the birds.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

tngbmt said:


> i removed the plate and the next day got a warning issued by a highway patrol. i asked if this law was in effect and he said he never heard of it so i'm lucky to get only a warning.


And what do they always tell us when writing a ticket..."ignorance of the law is no excuse"? :slimer:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I can hear it now, "But officer, you can't give me a ticket for no front plate. I don't have to have one. I read it on the Internet!"


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'd tell him to go look it up in his cruiser. 

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/traffic/texas-lawmakers-accidentally-omit-2-license-plate-law-011112


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

About 2 yrs ago I was test driving a new Titan from Mossy, we were on I-10 with the salesman in the back and I got pulled over, the salesman forgot to put the paper tag in the back window,, the dudly doo-right cop was a real jerk, we explained to him what we were doin,( hell , you could see the mossy sign from where he had me pulled over), the salesman in the back tried to get the cop to give him the ticket, but he wouldnt because he wasnt the driver,, I was ****** , the salesman assures me that mossy would pay for the ticket,,, then to top it all off, the salesman tries to blow me off a week later and tells me that mossy wont pay the fine and wouldnt go to court with me to try to get it dropped ! I found an email to a CEO of mossy and wrote him and he got the matter straightened out,,,, my brother in law was undercover narcotics for HPD for over 10 yrs and told me they had names for cops like that,,,,, funny thing was that I called downtown for the next 4 months off and on and they never could find the ticket, or a ticket issued with the number of the one i had in my hands... crazy


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bigbarr said:


> About 2 yrs ago I was test driving a new Titan from Mossy, we were on I-10 with the salesman in the back and I got pulled over, the salesman forgot to put the paper tag in the back window,, the dudly doo-right cop was a real jerk, we explained to him what we were doin,( hell , you could see the mossy sign from where he had me pulled over), the salesman in the back tried to get the cop to give him the ticket, but he wouldnt because he wasnt the driver,, I was ****** , the salesman assures me that mossy would pay for the ticket,,, then to top it all off, the salesman tries to blow me off a week later and tells me that mossy wont pay the fine and wouldnt go to court with me to try to get it dropped ! I found an email to a CEO of mossy and wrote him and he got the matter straightened out,,,, my brother in law was undercover narcotics for HPD for over 10 yrs and told me they had names for cops like that,,,,, funny thing was that I called downtown for the next 4 months off and on and they never could find the ticket, or a ticket issued with the number of the one i had in my hands... crazy


Nice...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> About 2 yrs ago I was test driving a new Titan from Mossy, we were on I-10 with the salesman in the back and I got pulled over, the salesman forgot to put the paper tag in the back window,, the dudly doo-right cop was a real jerk, we explained to him what we were doin,( hell , you could see the mossy sign from where he had me pulled over), the salesman in the back tried to get the cop to give him the ticket, but he wouldnt because he wasnt the driver,, I was ****** , the salesman assures me that mossy would pay for the ticket,,, then to top it all off, the salesman tries to blow me off a week later and tells me that mossy wont pay the fine and wouldnt go to court with me to try to get it dropped ! I found an email to a CEO of mossy and wrote him and he got the matter straightened out,,,, my brother in law was undercover narcotics for HPD for over 10 yrs and told me they had names for cops like that,,,,, funny thing was that I called downtown for the next 4 months off and on and they never could find the ticket, or a ticket issued with the number of the one i had in my hands... crazy


They cant find it until next time you get pulled over and the officer lets you know you got a warrant out of HPD.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

texxmark said:


> Wish I could take mine off. Not that I care about the looks, but I travel through LA several times a month for work. LA doesn't issue front plates and when the police see the front plate it's easy pickens. I swear they love to write tickets to Texas folks. In over six years of running back and forth the only ticket I got was 37 in a 35. Just want to thank the fine officers in Golden Meadows for keeping lunatic drivers like me at a safe speed. My only ticket in the last 10 years. I saved the ticket for laughs and I'd scan it for all to see, but it's at home.


x2


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

Texmark, we were just the opposite. I was driving on Hwy 624 west of Calallen yesterday. The speed limit is 70 and I was going 65 with the cruise control on. I glance in my rear view mirror and see a car with flashing lights coming up behind me. I slow to let it come around and it comes right up behind me and slows. I pull to the shoulder and park, get out the DL, insurance, registration. Deputy Ms. Garza comes up and takes my documents and looks them over. She then glances all through the car and says she pulled me over for not having a front plate. Of course when she got close to the car she realized we were from Louisiana and we don't have front license plates. Of course she then asked what we were doing and where were we going, funeral in Alice. We played nice and she walked away and we left.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

She didn't get the memo...

a


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I paid about $70 for my plate. I'm gonna get my moneys worth out of it. It stays.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

bill said:


> House Bill 2357 was intended as a non-controversial 234-page update to existing law. It passed the state House on May 29 voted 139-6 and the state Senate 31-0, receiving the signature of Governor Rick Perry (R) on June 17.
> 
> "The motor vehicle statutes were codified in 1995, but there has not been a complete reorganization of substance since before that time," Representative Joseph Pickett (D-El Paso) wrote in his justification of the legislation. "This bill directly addresses the problem of the statutes being outdated in regard to automation and organization."
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm reading something different, but according to the transportation code you still have to display the front plate:

Sec. 502.404. OPERATION OF VEHICLE WITHOUT LICENSE PLATE OR REGISTRATION INSIGNIA. (a) A person commits an offense if the person operates on a public highway during a registration period a passenger car or commercial motor vehicle that does not display two license plates, at the front and rear of the vehicle, that have been:
(1) assigned by the department for the period; or
(2) validated by a registration insignia issued by the department that establishes that the vehicle is registered for the period.
(b) A person commits an offense if the person operates on a public highway during a registration period a passenger car or commercial motor vehicle, other than a vehicle assigned license plates for the registration period, that does not properly display the registration insignia issued by the department that establishes that the license plates have been validated for the period.
(c) A person commits an offense if the person operates on a public highway during a registration period a road tractor, motorcycle, trailer, or semitrailer that does not display a license plate, attached to the rear of the vehicle, that has been:
(1) assigned by the department for the period; or
(2) validated by a registration insignia issued by the department that establishes that the vehicle is registered for the period.
(d) Subsections (a) and (b) do not apply to a dealer operating a vehicle as provided by law.
(e) An offense under this section is a misdemeanor punishable by a fine not to exceed $200.
(f) A court may dismiss a charge brought under Subsection (a) if the defendant:
(1) remedies the defect before the defendant's first court appearance; and
(2) pays an administrative fee not to exceed $10.
(g) A court may dismiss a charge brought under Subsection (b) if the defendant:
(1) shows that:
(A) the passenger car or commercial motor vehicle was issued a registration insignia by the department that establishes that the vehicle was registered for the period during which the offense was committed; and
(B) the registration insignia described in Paragraph (A) was attached to the passenger car or commercial motor vehicle before the defendant's first court appearance; and
(2) pays an administrative fee not to exceed $10.

Here is the link to the state statutes if someone else can find something: http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/

Also, I can't find Section 502.473 and 504.943 in there. But I'm also tired and my eyes hurt....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

texxmark said:


> Wish I could take mine off. Not that I care about the looks, but I travel through LA several times a month for work. LA doesn't issue front plates and when the police see the front plate it's easy pickens. I swear they love to write tickets to Texas folks. In over six years of running back and forth the only ticket I got was 37 in a 35. Just want to thank the fine officers in Golden Meadows for keeping lunatic drivers like me at a safe speed. My only ticket in the last 10 years. I saved the ticket for laughs and I'd scan it for all to see, but it's at home.


I send crews from South TX to other offices of ours all over the gulf coast from LA to FL and the LA State Troopers and Parish Sheriff's were wearing us out on I-10 with TX tags, we ended up putting those crews in trucks we had registered out of our LA offices with LA plates and they have not been pulled over once since. I believe I remember seeing a investigative report showing that practice was happening but I doubt anything has been done about it, it's a whole different world from I-10 south lol.


----------

